# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Things to do with 1 chicken breast

## druchedd

I see it on alot of meals, please list what you do with 1 chicken breast meals.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Grill it..........eat it......

----------


## JohnboyF

well to elaborate on SVt's detailed post...

Some times i will cut in cubes after i grill it... Take cooked rice one egg white and the chicken breast strips/cubes and stiry fry it with some green beans

most of the time i bake it or grill it and it with yams or rice

----------


## Mizfit

> well to elaborate on SVt's detailed post...
> 
> Some times i will cut in cubes after i grill it... Take cooked rice one egg white and the chicken breast strips/cubes and stiry fry it with some green beans
> 
> most of the time i bake it or grill it and it with yams or rice


sounds good :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

> sounds good


oh it is i made some yesterday...

----------


## stayinstacked

When you eat as much as I do, you dont have the time to get too fancy w/ it, you just cook, eat, repeat. Maybe a little hot sauce, often plain when they're is no condiments around

----------


## Flagg

Agreed, at the high rate of constant cooking ive got used to eating dried grilled chicken and plain pasta but now and again i'll sex up my meal. I suppose with just one chicken breast you could do a Caeser Salad or something.

----------


## big L 17

shake in bake
bake in over for 35mins the pan cook it for 15

----------


## wanescotting

add green pesto OR eat it with guacamole.....

----------


## fight in the dog

thaw out pack of 5 at a time, poke holes in em with a fork, marinade for a day and grill on a propane grill which is waaaaaay better tastin than foreman grill or baking cause all they do is dry em out, propane grill keeps juices in

----------


## rafael

plant it ...so more chicken breats grow

----------


## CJC1981

I like my chicken fried, topped with chilly, cheese, bacon, with a large spray of my clenbuterol hot sauce. Just kidding. You can't go wrong with shake n bake, or grilled fajitas with pico and a little guacamole.

----------


## ..Fit4life..

grilled with some lemon 
and pepper

----------


## goose

Has to be griiled.I love to Marinate it in soy souce and pepper for 24 hours.Takes great.It has a very strong taste.This means that you can use less soy sauce than you would salt to get the same level of enjoyment from your foods. And soy sauce blends so well with many spices - garlic, ginger, onions, etc. - that you won't even miss your salt shaker. Some brands even have low sodium varieties of soy sauce available. So, rather than dousing your food with salt, try just a touch of soy sauce instead.

----------


## pip_squeek

i usually grill it as strips but i soak it in lemon juice, olive oil and a touch of paprika before grilling then lay it on a bed of steamed rice enjoy

----------


## UberSteroids

I eat it RAW..uncooked... very chewy though.

----------


## mullcap

montreal chicken seasoning then do whatever u want w/ it.

----------


## anonymous

make a terrayki glaze orr make a lite red sauce with onions and zucc.

----------


## Sipher

teriyake is your friend, BBQ sauce is good too, make sure to drink a lot of water... you don't want sodium building up

----------


## Schmidty

andreis sauce is the shit

----------


## rubix6

> plant it ...so more chicken breats grow


hey, good idea

----------


## MR_T

> hey, good idea


haha nice, I usually dice and cook in a skillet with pam, and a little bit of sauce. Get a wendys 99cent sour cream and chive potato, pour on top and you got yourself a cheap post workout meal.. just watch those carbs

----------


## ChuckLee

Eat it row

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

its funny how ya'll decided to post to a thread that is over a year old.....

but yeah, I throw mine in a blender and inject it straight into my blood stream with 1 7 guage needle. But thats just when I'm cutting. When I'm bulking its a constant i.v.

----------


## Obro

Well I'm not exactly bumping because the above post was this morning but it's a shame there were not more ideas posted here. 

I eat them straight from the BBQ spit with nothing except sometimes some mayo because my imagination sucks! Every time I eat it plain I remember that I forgot to buy some sweet n sour sauce and a pineapple.

Anyone got any other ideas.

Also if I plant one how often should I water it and would some crushed d'bol added to the water improve growth or just add to the water content and produce a tree with bloated breasts? Be nice to see!

----------

